# Custom boat/custom top



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful custom cat hull made in South Carolina and brought to us for a custom top!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Love the color.

That's the color we want to paint our boat when the time comes around. Now I know where to get a matching top.


----------

